# Self-Charging eMTB/Spin Bike



## Heim (Jan 24, 2004)

I've been building self-charging mountain ebikes for years. It's been a great way to stay cycling fit and generate power to charge batteries from 12-50v. I charge all my bikes with human power this way year round. Extra energy goes to a micro solar bank for my LED shop lights. Sorry for the shaky camera, trying to pedal and record the power meters.


----------



## og-mtb (Sep 23, 2018)

Heim said:


> I've been building self-charging mountain ebikes for years. It's been a great way to stay cycling fit and generate power to charge batteries from 12-50v. I charge all my bikes with human power this way year round. Extra energy goes to a micro solar bank for my LED shop lights. Sorry for the shaky camera, trying to pedal and record the power meters.


An awesome blast from the past from the Crackmeister/Father of the Heim3 Guide. I'm assuming you've moved on to thru axles so there's no need to remind you to "check your quick release."


----------



## Heim (Jan 24, 2004)

Haha!! Yes and I long ago converted this bike to solid bolt on 10mm axles. I found that video on an old drive. You still at Fox?


----------



## og-mtb (Sep 23, 2018)

Heim said:


> Haha!! Yes and I long ago converted this bike to solid bolt on 10mm axles. I found that video on an old drive. You still at Fox?


I haven't worked for Fox, but I did shoot that vid in 2001...


----------



## Heim (Jan 24, 2004)

Aha, my bad, now it all makes sense... Well good to hear from you and thanks again.


----------

